# Discus growth rate



## lovelandbmxrider (Dec 6, 2008)

So i know this question is going to start some arguments but.............. How fast do discus grow? Like from 2" on


----------



## strzelec4 (May 20, 2007)

I got mine at 2" and they grew to about 3-1/2" in 6 months


----------



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

I've bought 6 discus at about 2.5" just over 3 weeks ago, and now they are around 3~3.5" already. I did 30-50% water change every day and fed them 5-6 times/day with a variety of foods and they are growing very fast.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

It really seems to be based on feeding rates. Mine haven't grown in leaps and bounds, but I only feed 3 times daily as my schedule doesn't give me much flexability. When I do have the opprtunity to feed more frequently they do respond positively.

Tommy


----------



## lovelandbmxrider (Dec 6, 2008)

ok and what would you say the minimum tank size is ? for one ive read from 15-30 gal per fish


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

It all depends on how they eat. For example, if you feed 5/6 times a day, but some of the discus aren't as aggressive as others, then they will grow slower. I use to feed 6-8 times per day and do water changes daily, and most of them grew a 1/2 inch to 1 inch per month and they most were 2.5-3 inches when I got them. There were also a few who simply didn't eat as aggressively that grew much slower at about 1/4 inch per month.

As for gallon size, the smallest tank I'd put a group of discus in would be 55g. But you could get away with less, it would just be more work to keep the water parameters in check. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I know that what I do and how I raise my Discus is against the norm. It works for me. I had 4 discus that I rescued. As they grew quickly to 3.5 inches in 6 months. One girl got so big I moved her out. 
Then I only had 3 left. I figured I was doing ok and now they had more room. I have had these for a year. I just removed the odd girl out. She was always poked at (never hurt). It drove me nuts. The other two are a breeding pair in a community tank of 45g. When they were young I feed them 3x a day. I now feed twice a day. They eat live Ca black worms and sinking algae wafers. I change the water once a week. I use EI and Excel for the plants. My pair breed about every week or so. They get to free swim stage and then are eaten by someone. That's ok with me. Would not like to sell discus because my pair have some flaws.
I know that when I have read the simply discus web site the members fight all the time about how many for what tank. The one thing they all seem to agree on is that there should be four or more and in at least 50g. They also change water at various times and feed several times a day. So as you can see it is not what I do. I tried there way and lost several discus. So I had to adapt. I have lost neons more often now then I have had problems with my discus. I hope this answers some of your questions.


----------

